# Kentucky the basketball state!!!!!



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

The state of kentucky is sweeping NCAA basketball. The university I go to Bellarmine University in Louisville Kentucky just won the NCAA D2 national championship last week. Pikeville just won the NAIA national championship and kentucky is on their way to winning the D1 NCAA national championship. If Kentucky wins then the state of kentuck will have clinched 2 NCAA champions out of 3 and cmpleat the trifecta of 3 national championships total in one year! raise01:


----------



## Leroy Green (May 12, 2011)

Im from NY, and moved to NC 4 yrs ago.
Although I have never been to Kentucky.
My assumption is

NC > CA> NY> kentucky

NC has Duke, North Carolina, NC State, and the Bobcats.
NC is also where Jordan learned the game.


----------



## Will Munny (Jun 4, 2011)

Good call Leroy. North Carolina shits all over Kentucky basketball wise.


----------



## jet510 (Jul 19, 2011)

kentucky has been killin it lately tho. best recruiting in the nation. calipari doin a great job. rose, wall, and knight! and those are just there PG's


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

well honestly i am a louisville fan however in relation to UNC 

UK is second with 7 national championships and has the most wins in ncaa basketball history with and has 2052 wins total 

NC is tied for 3 and has 5 championships and and third in wins with 2033. 

so UK has more chapionships and more wins than UNC so i guess UK shits all over UNC :thumbsup:


----------



## jet510 (Jul 19, 2011)

americanfighter said:


> well honestly i am a louisville fan however in relation to UNC
> 
> UK is second with 7 national championships and has the most wins in ncaa basketball history with and has 2052 wins total
> 
> ...


lol great points americanfighter. uk does shit on unc


----------

